

Cheap computers will obviate computer theft - mwsherman
http://clipperhouse.com/blog/post/Netbooks-and-computer-theft.aspx

======
slapshot
Not as long as the data on computers is worth something. A Fortune 500 laptop
might be worth $100 in parts, but $5,000 (or $50,000) in data ransom.

